# Firmware Upgrade 1.04 for Alpha 65



## Kolia (Feb 11, 2012)

FYI, the firmware 1.04 has been available since November 16, 2011.

I just found out about it this morning and a quick search of the forum didn't show anything about it.

Sony eSupport - SLT-A65V - Support

This utility updates the SLT-A65V camera firmware to version 1.04 and provides the following benefits: 

Provides support for the following automatic compensation compliant lenses:
Vario-Sonnar T DT 16-80mm F3.5-4.5 ZA (SAL1680Z)
DT 16-105mm F3.5-5.6 (SAL16105)

Improves picture quality for 24p movie recording (NTSC regions only)
Improves overexposed images while in ADI flash control
Improves usability


----------

